

Startup School: Hackers and Salesmen - mrshoe
http://shoptalkapp.com/blog/2009/10/26/startup-school:-hackers-and-salesmen

======
icey
_"Since Startup School is attended mostly by hackers"_

I don't know that this is actually true. Judging by the conversations I had
with a few handfuls of random attendees, a significant portion of the people
there were business students from Berkeley.

